# Goodbye to our sweet Sadie



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I’m also so sorry for your loss.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am sorry Sadie is no longer with you but I think you did a very loving thing to let her go while she still had a smile on her face.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I am very sorry for your loss. Its so difficult to lose our furry friends.


----------



## Bevvie (Jun 17, 2017)

So sad and so very hard to make the decision that had to be made. 

Please know that anyone who read your post and has lost a beloved dog got a little misty-eyed after reading your post. We share that in common.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

You are very courageous to do the right and kind and loving thing for Sadie. May she rest in peace and your good memories comfort you.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Oh my so sorry for you but she is in peace now


----------



## PixieSis (Aug 18, 2015)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Someone posted that many of us reading this will be misty eyed and I am one for sure. It's so very, very hard to lose them.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm so sorry, Coco :'( I am in tears for your loss of Sadie and Suzy's loss of her Tucker too. Your post was so beautiful. Sadie was extremely blessed to have you and your mom help her to pass on so peacefully. Hugs and love to you <3


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Sorry to hear about Sadie's trip to the other side. You were strong for your pet and made the right decision. May you be comforted in this time of grief.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Very sorry to hear this. Thinking of you.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Deepest condolences on your loss. It’s the kindest, most unselfish thing we can do for our dogs and one of the hardest. Texas-sized hugs to you and your mom.


----------



## Suzysue (Feb 3, 2016)

Giant hug.....


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Sadie was loved - peace in your heart.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. She was a fortunate dog to have humans with the courage to give her such a kind and gentle passing.


----------



## Coco86 (Oct 23, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your words of love and support. They mean so much. Thank you for the reassurance that we were doing the right thing. I’m still struggling with that, with whether we did it too soon. But we knew we didn’t want to wait until she was so sick that she was suffering more. A week ago she started refusing to eat her canned Renal Support food. She stopped eating th3 dry kibble in January. She wanted the food our other dogs eat, so we started letting her eat it when she refused the renal food all together. She was moping around the house looking tired and weak. She could no longer jump onto her favorite beds, due to the tendons in her legs weakening, so for the last year she slept in her dogbed on the floor. She was starting to hate the renal diet, and despite the medications her kidney levels continued to rise. The little signs were adding up. She was sicker than she let on. But in the end, she laid there so calm, lett8ng Mom and I hug her. 

We had discussed before that we wanted it to happen on a sunny day, and the good weather these last couple weeks allowed her to lay on our deck in the sunshine like she always loved to do. It was windy but sunny on the final day. It didn’t rain until after she was gone.

It feels so different now. So much of our day revolves around Sadie’s eating schedule and her medications. She loved to eat and would get sick if she went too many hours without eating. Our other three are not as demanding, and it feels empty. In a way I feel relief but I also feel as if a part of me died with her.


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

I'm so sorry for your loss, but I absolutely agree that you did the kindest, most loving thing you could have done for her by letting her go.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. Your final act of love was the most unselfish thing you could have done! RIP Sadie:rose:


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Oh Coco, I’m so very sorry for your loss. :-( 
I’ve gone through pet loss way too many times in my life, and I know exactly what you’re feeling. As pet owners, it’s the hardest thing that we go through. My loving thoughts are with you at this time, and I hope you are doing okay.


Note: Also, I’m so sorry I’m late seeing your post. I’m not posting as much these days, but I do try to come here once a day and read. For reasons like this though, I need to strive better to keep up with my reading. Take care, and I hope you’ll have a good day today.


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is so hard to let go. You made a brave decision out of love.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

So very sorry, hugs to you!!


----------

